# Uhrzeit addieren



## bosbi (3. Jun 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin absoluter Anfänger in der Java Programmierung, daher meine Frage:

ich würde gerne zwei Uhrzeiten addieren:
z.B. 1:00 - 1:45 +
      2:00 - 2:15 ergibt bei mir 0,6. 
Würde aber gerne 1,0 rausbekommen.
Das zweite Problem:
Arbeitszeit von 01:00 bis 01:45, sollte als Ergebnis 0,75 rauskommen.

Folgender Code habe ich:



```
var cStartTime = this.getField("von10").value;
var cEndTime = this.getField("bis10").value;

if((cStartTime != "") && (cEndTime != ""))
{
  var nStartTime=0, nEndTime=0;
  var aStartTime = cStartTime.split(":");
    nStartTime = Number(aStartTime[0]) + Number(aStartTime[1])/60;
    var aEndTime = cEndTime.split(":");
    nEndTime = Number(aEndTime[0]) + Number(aEndTime[1])/60;
    var nTimeDiff = nEndTime - nStartTime;
    var nHours = Math.floor(nTimeDiff );
    var nMinutes = Math.floor((nTimeDiff  - nHours)*60 + 0.5); 
    event.value = util.printf("%02d:%02d",nHours, nMinutes);
}
else
  event.value = "";
```


Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Bosbi


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jun 2012)

Das was du da hast ist nen Javascript Schnippsel und gehört NICHT zur Javaprogrammierung. Du bist im falschen Forum.


----------



## bosbi (3. Jun 2012)

Hallo EikeB,

hm, ok, es ist ein Schnipsel, aber mehr brauche ich wirklich nicht :-(
Ich weiß nur nicht an wem ich mich wenden kann. Ich dachte
da es mit Java zu tun hat, kann ich hier Hilfe bekommen.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jun 2012)

Es hat ja eben nichts mit Java zu tun 
JavaScript versus Java Der Unterschied - Webmaster Tutorials Generatoren

Du solltest dich an ein Javascript Forum wenden.


----------



## bosbi (3. Jun 2012)

Ok, danke für den Tipp.:rtfm:


----------

